# Online Farmers Market



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

The concept seems antithetical to "buy local", but here it is. I see they're looking for suppliers.

http://www.fromthefarm.com/


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

There are others like this one - Local Harvest is another that I know of.


----------



## Tobikiri (May 17, 2005)

Heh, I'm reading the description for the Black Button Sage Honey and it seems a little contradictory.
"Stock up on this rich-tasting honey with a sweet, clover-like flavor, mild taste and non-granulating characteristics."

Is it rich tasting or mild tasting? Can something taste rich AND mild? Maybe they aren't exactly opposites and I've not had much experience with some of the more exotic varieties, but that confuses me.

Regardless, I agree that an online farmer's market seems odd. I buy from farmer's markets because it's fresher as I don't have to wait for it to be shipped to my grocery store. When I order online, I still have to wait for it to be shipped. Though, I guess in the case of honey, that sort of freshness isn't really an issue.


----------

